# 10,000 for Snarkhunter!



## Kelly B

Congratulations, and thanks for all your help! Your contributions are a pleasure to read.


----------



## snarkhunter

Thank you very much! Actually, it feels strange to realize I've already been through all of this since I joined the forum and got to know so many kind and interesting people...

And I'm the one who's feeling that I have learnt so many things from being here: _Give a little, and get so much in return._


----------



## Peterdg

We don't meet much in the forums (but from time to time we do) but 10000 posts certainly is worth congratulations!!!

So, 

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## snarkhunter

Thank you! And I believe you should be the next in line... very soon.

Given your avatar, I hope 10000 will not prove _an impossible figure_ for you!


----------



## swift

Bravo, SnarkHunter! Même si nous ne nous croisons presque jamais, j'aime bien lire tes posts.  Tu es vraiment toujours « là » ! 

Voici ton chèque cadeau !  (Plus un petit clin d’œil )


----------



## snarkhunter

... Merci beaucoup, *swift* ! Pour les images et pour le compliment.
De fait, la _chasse au snark_ est une activité de (très) longue haleine. Mais cela tombe bien : je ne suis pas pressé !

Et, sur le chemin, j'ai déjà eu la chance de faire de nombreuses rencontres, agréables et intéressantes. Alors, quelle qu'en soit l'issue, je n'aurai certainement pas perdu mon temps...


----------



## Pierre Simon

Your posts are always interesting, enlightening and sprinkled with a sense of humour.  Congratulations!


----------



## snarkhunter

... Well, I'm not sure whom you're really talking about here (*), but thank you very much nonetheless!


_(*) never  mind: Will tell him - or her - when I eventually find out..._


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci, merci et encore merci pour ton aide Snarkhunter !!! Tu m'as vraiment beaucoup aidé dans le français !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour Iman,

Merci pour tes voeux (que je ne découvre qu'aujourd'hui), et tu sais bien que c'est toujours un immense plaisir que d'être capable d'aider quiconque ici.


----------



## Gemmenita

*Ah, moi je vous rejoins aujourd'hui. Quelle bonne surprise et quelle bonne nouvelle!

Salut snarkhunter et Félicitations pour ton arrivée à un grand nombre de posts qui représente le grand nombre de ta gentillesse, de ton attention
et de tes aides généreuses...

Alors tu mérites ça*!


----------



## snarkhunter

Merci à toi aussi, *Gemmenita* ! Pour le compliment et pour l'image !
Et tu sais bien que j'ai toujours grand plaisir à tenter d'aider (un peu). Alors j'entends bien continuer - dans la mesure du possible !

Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous de Joyeuses Fêtes de fin d'année. Et essayez d'avoir au moins une petite pensée pour toutes celles et ceux qui sont dans la souffrance ou la difficulté, s'il vous plaît : ils sont si nombreux, et on y songe si rarement...


----------

